# A class Burstner cab floor fault



## gemini24 (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a burstner aviano i684 that is three years old , about 18 months ago we noticed a split appearing in the rubber cab floor starting at the inspection hatch between the seats we were wondering if an one else has had a similar problem.


----------



## Dukeham (Feb 3, 2009)

Hi.
I have an 09 Aviano & although I have not checked as I have a carpet over it. I am not surprised. It's an awfully thick piece of sound deadening with the rubber on top. With all the pounding it takes from footfall I am surprised it's lasted that long before cracking.
My advise is don't worry to much about it. Cab carpets are available cheaply on fleabay !
GC.


----------



## sweetie (Nov 28, 2005)

Our Solano has split the same. there was an thread about this a few months ago not sure of the result though.
As Dukeham says it is down to the thick insulation giving and the rubber splitting.

Steve


----------

